# Fishing with the family



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Fishing with the family*_
When it come to quality time spent on the water nothing beats 'Fishing with the family!' All over the country head boats are taking families fishing. And for good reason. We have all the fun; someone else does all the work.

On the Florida Fisherman ll many have been fishing together for years; we are family. 

Mr. Edward Sumrall, Ed as he prefers to be called, has been fishing on the Florida for decades. He is part of the family. 

When it come to fishing Ed is among the best of the best:







Ed is now out of the hospital and under Hospice care.

Please join our family in saying a little prayer for Ed. 



He would greatly appreciate that!

As we dedicate this 39 hour trip to Ed, Will hits the Gold!



Hard to leave, but leave we must:



Our Family goes to work:





Libby leads the way:



Father and Daughter enjoying quality 'Family Time' on the water:



The African Pompano can be found on the east and west coasts of the US as well as South America, Africa, the Indian Ocean Asia and Australia:



Mangrove Snapper like this will bring a BIG smile to anyone's face:



Libby, you taught us well:



Ed would be so proud:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Dan is Ed's fishing partner. They have been fishing together for decades:



All good things must come to an end:



We are Family!



After a hot shower, fantastic meal, and a good night's sleep:













John Martin gives tribute to the Ladies of Hubbard's Marina. "They keep the whole thing going!" 





Catch the trip video:







 






credits

FWC

Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Bob. How was your weekend?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Very good thank you. Hope yours went well. 
Feel really sad about Ed.
Watched the Alabama game. Looks like the Tide is the best of the best.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll tell you who's not the best of the best.....


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"I'll tell you who's not the best of the best..... " People like you can tell me NOTHING!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "I'll tell you who's not the best of the best..... " People like you can tell me NOTHING!


I have a life. It's not too bad. I can't complain, except when googans hold their reels upside down. You taught that boy how to fish, didn't ya? That's why you're all butt hurt, huh?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To hold a reel like that he had to be from Pensacola. Central Florida anglers know better!
"I have a life" SOME LIFE when one sees only the bad!
Guess you did not see the bonding of Father/Daughter:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> To hold a reel like that he had to be from Pensacola. Central Florida anglers know better!


 Dumbest comment you have made and you've made some pretty stupid ones. You posted a pic of a guy fishing with a reel upside down in CENTRAL FLORIDA and then try to blame Pensacola anglers saying y'all know better. Obviously not, dumbass.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"you've made some pretty stupid ones." Not even in the same league with you!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "you've made some pretty stupid ones." Not even in the same league with you!


Feel free to cite them. I'll wait.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob if you continue to harass forum members we will have to ask you to leave for a couple weeks until your attitude changes.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Exactly who is this "WE?" 
I have the upmost respect for PFF & most of the peoples of Pensacola. I have no respect for this... "Dumbest comment you have made" Central Florida people do not talk like that. 

Talk about destroying an image...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob what’s up with all these bad reviews on that boat? There are a bunch of them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> I have no respect for this... "Dumbest comment you have made" Central Florida people do not talk like that.


Don't get out much, huh? I've worked in South Florida and y'all are the bath salt capital of the south.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

BE WARNED
BE WARNED:

This review is based on my families experience after taking 3 trips with Hubbard's. Twice on their 5hr fishing trip and once on their 10hr fishing trip. Total cost $1100.

If you are a sport fisherman looking for a chance to beat your personal best or even catch anything bigger than your hand, "DO NOT" fish with Hubbard's. This company is about churning out as many tourists in a day as they possibly can. For this company to say they are a deep sea fishing company is a straight up lie. A lot of the pictures I see on there Facebook sight of guest holding large fish are actually the captains, deck hands and members of their "regulars club" better known as the good ol'boys club. All the pictures of people holding stringers with 5 tiny fish on them, those are the actual paying customers. Don't get caught up in this smoke and mirrors fishing experience.

If you are a visiting the area, or have family visiting the area, understand that Hubbard's specializes in the turn and burn fishing trip. It is not their goal to get you on quality fish, it is to get you out so they can get back in for the next boat load of suckers. While you are on the water they will constantly beg for tips and when the trip is over they will apologize for not being able to get you on good fish and then, pressure you into paying just a little more in tips by coming around with a tip jar. You can catch more fish standing on the bank near the bridge than you will on their boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds kinda fishy Bob.🤣😂🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fish, i just sent you a reply to your text that you sent me yesterday. i'm in a "no signal" area.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> fish, i just sent you a reply to your text that you sent me yesterday. i'm in a "no signal" area.
> jack


Did not receive..


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Example of REAL HUBBARD anglers who actually fish...
"The crew was excellent and very informative. Definitely coming back. Love being in the open waters. Thank you

Review from the 9/3 Florida Fisherman II 39 hour trip:

"I have been on 3 39 hour trips now and all have been successful. Captain Brian works very hard to put you on fish. The mates do a great job and are very attentive. Thanks guys for helping Libby and I create lasting memories."
Libby & her Dad:

Sharing '' lasting memories " is what Bob & Hubbards is all about.

Talk about great catches.
This is from the trip Libby was on; she & her Dad caught many of these fish:


The Florida has catches like this or better on virtually every 39/44 hour trip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Feel free to cite them. I'll wait.


Still waiting Robert.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't hole your breath. U are not worth my time!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob Can you please explain why he is looking at her ass with his tongue stuck out.
Im gonna go out on a limb here and say that probably isn’t his daughter…..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Don't hole your breath. U are not worth my time!


Let me decipher that garbled mess. "I can't find anything." - Neil N. Bob Harrison


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON HUBBARDS FISHING CHARTER
Review of Hubbard's Marina
The first mistake we made was not reading these reviews before we booked our trip. All hubbards is interested in is getting as much money out of you as possible. What kind of charter boat charges you for rod rentals? Hubbards does!!!!!! What kind of charter demands a 20% tip for horrible service and lazy deck hands that try to steal wallets when your not watching? Hubbards does!!!! The crew and the captain fished while my line got tangled and other customers needed help getting fish off their lines. The person preparing the food was dirty and did not wash her hands once during a 39 hour trip. This was especially disgusting since I personally watched her pick her nose on several occasions. One of the young boys we brought on his first deep sea trip needed tips and pointers to help him catch fish and the crew did nothing at all to help him. One of the deckhands actually called him a dumbass. The captain stood right next to him, fished and talked about having sex with college aged guys and when he first realized he was gay. The boat had engine trouble the whole time and we limped through the ocean on 1 motor instead of 2. This meant that we could not go out as far as we should have and the captain basically stayed in 1 spot the whole time. They didnt even have squid on the boat for bait. My brother and I are avid fishermen who have been on many charter trips so please believe me when I tell you that this was the worst charter experience that we have ever had. There are many factors that will dictate whether you catch fish but the most important thing is the quality of the boat and the crew. Hubbards boat was junk and the crew was the worst we have ever seen.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you can’t explain away all of these with a couple pictures. These reviews are everywhere.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

That is Libby's Dad... PERIOD!

"I can't find anything." Understandable... NO DIRT TO FIND!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> That is Libby's Dad... PERIOD!
> 
> "I can't find anything." Understandable... NO DIRT TO FIND!!!


We’ll then,…That opens up a whole new can of worms.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "I can't find anything." Understandable... NO DIRT TO FIND!!!


Went over your head Bob. 

You're really in over your head here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON HUBBARDS FISHING CHARTER
> Review of Hubbard's Marina
> The first mistake we made was not reading these reviews before we booked our trip. All hubbards is interested in is getting as much money out of you as possible. What kind of charter boat charges you for rod rentals? Hubbards does!!!!!! What kind of charter demands a 20% tip for horrible service and lazy deck hands that try to steal wallets when your not watching? Hubbards does!!!! The crew and the captain fished while my line got tangled and other customers needed help getting fish off their lines. The person preparing the food was dirty and did not wash her hands once during a 39 hour trip. This was especially disgusting since I personally watched her pick her nose on several occasions. One of the young boys we brought on his first deep sea trip needed tips and pointers to help him catch fish and the crew did nothing at all to help him. One of the deckhands actually called him a dumbass. The captain stood right next to him, fished and talked about having sex with college aged guys and when he first realized he was gay. The boat had engine trouble the whole time and we limped through the ocean on 1 motor instead of 2. This meant that we could not go out as far as we should have and the captain basically stayed in 1 spot the whole time. They didnt even have squid on the boat for bait. My brother and I are avid fishermen who have been on many charter trips so please believe me when I tell you that this was the worst charter experience that we have ever had. There are many factors that will dictate whether you catch fish but the most important thing is the quality of the boat and the crew. Hubbards boat was junk and the crew was the worst we have ever seen.


Still haven’t explained these reviews Bob….


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"These reviews are everywhere." Absolutely! 90+ % are extremely positive. Guess you kinda overlooked that.
I personally have been fishing the 39/44 & 63 hour trips on the Florida Fisherman II for many years. I stay because I demand the very best.
The Florida is a BIG state of the art Cat that was custom built for fishing:

Captain Garett & Captain Bryon, Captains of the Florida, are among the best of the best:

Will has been first mate on the Florida for well over 10 years. He is highly respected and always more than willing to help:

Tammy is a 'clean-freak.' She has been serving fantastic meals on the Florida for over ten years. She is our chef, nurse, and shoulder to cry on:

That's Mr. Larry Miller pictured with Tammy. Larry owns luxury homes both in Florida & Canada. He could fish on the finest yacht but fishes on the Florida because of the crew, the people, the food, and the fishing.
And the fishing...

Once again... I receive absolutely nothing from this or any marina. I share what they offer the serious angles and that's plenty!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Larry is high as a kite.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob lets talk about electricity. What kinda outlets do they have on this boat. I can get a good deal on these if they need any.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob Which one was talking about his college sex life in the review? Garret or Bryon? That’s a helluva conversation to be having with kids present.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"You're really in over your head here." Never have been & NEVER will be!

"Larry is high as a kite." 
Have known Larry for many years. He owns a very prosperous business an does not drink. You are "way over your head" on this one.

Talk about "high!"
Your meter is running on...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I can also get these but they are gonna cost ya!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Which one was talking about his college sex life
Bob I can also get these but they are gonna cost ya!!  SICK!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tammy loaded him up with some square grouper sammiches.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

must be some roaches in the kitchen. lol
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I was talking to myself the other day about quitting drinking but then I thought:
Who listens to an old man who talks to himself? 
YOU SAID IT!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, that's my line. why you pulling me into this dick pulling contest?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob they got a sun deck on that heap? 
Think they’ll mind if I come aboard sometime and work on my tan?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Started this thread to honor a family member that will remain on this earth for only a very short time.
Some on here have decided to turn it into a trash-mill.

This shows NO respect for one's self or anyone else. 

I am a proud Florida native who loves sharing what we in the Sunshine State are so fortunate to be part of. That includes the REAL sportsmen & women of Pensacola. 

I have been and will continue to be a loyal PFF contributor for many years. However, my involvement with the few who contribute nothing but hate will end. 

I am better than that!

Are you?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

F^€ked up as Hogan’s Goat!
Y’all sure are hard on poor ole Bob. Hell he’s just tryin to reel in some tourists for his buddies at Hubbards. Why else would he promote it so hard. Best of the Best????? Maybe the best head boat out of the Tampa area. Best charter. No I don’t think so. I’ve been to the middle grounds a few times on a 60’ Miller. It was money well spent for five of us. Didn’t cost us $1100.00 each that’s for sure.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This Dude is thinking about sharing too.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Too not be involved with the Hubbards you sure use a lot of "we" "family" and "our" in the posts. I do like the old Land Rover Series pictures you post sometimes


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bob really turned this hubbard advertisement into a shit show.
bob--15/47 posts...32%
joey-16/47 posts...34%
fish--11/47 posts....23%
3 other members...11%
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> bob really turned this hubbard advertisement into a shit show.
> bob--15/47 posts...32%
> joey-16/47 posts...34%
> fish--11/47 posts....23%
> ...


See that Bob,..I’m winning!!


----------

